# Hot Date!



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We were married umpteen years ago today.

Usually Miss M really isn't into weeknight dates but I insisted.

She says, "O.K. but I get to pick."

I'm good with that, "What do you have in mind?"

"You'll see, just bring some locks."


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

How bad were we?

Well, let me put it this way......

After the shoes it was all downhill (although Miss M did mention they did have good martinis  and the movie was pretty good).

OTOH since I managed to finish with a Strike/Spare I nosed Miss M out by 6 pins. Don't get any kind of idea that we are good though, we just barely broke our age.

Of course no date is complete without some dinner.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Amused, entertained, well fed and lubricated we somehow managed to make it home in one piece. It was probably a good thing there wasn't much traffic on the trail or the road.

We will have to do this again. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Miss M's food looked better than your plate.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bigrider said:


> Miss M's food looked better than your plate.


We split the 2 fairly evenly.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice. It looks like fun. Our anniversary is tomorrow. We're staying home and having pizza with the kid. Saturday night we are heading out to dinner while grandma babysits. It doesn't sound nearly as fun as a ride, bowling a martini and seafood.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Gotta love date night by bike.

Every time I see this pic I wonder what is up

<IMG SRC="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=102236&stc=1&d=1190250119">

Is that a 1" steerer tube with a 1.125" stem?


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Congratulations on the 'versary! 

Looks like a fun evening. I wish we had bowling alleys like that here... our local alley is more of a Bud Light and karaoke type of place


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

Happy Umpteenth!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

FrontRanger said:


> ...Is that a 1" steerer tube with a 1.125" stem?


Actually those Thompson stems come with a special adapter for 1" so they are considered both sizes.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

MB1 said:


> How bad were we?
> 
> Well, let me put it this way......
> 
> ...


Wow. I'm 23 and not married. 

If I'm doing that with my wife on my umpteenth anniversary, I'm going to consider myself a lucky guy.

That looks amazing. 

Not to mention the food looks flippin' phenomenal.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> Wow. I'm 23 and not married.
> 
> If I'm doing that with my wife on my umpteenth anniversary, I'm going to consider myself a lucky guy.


Some guys would consider themselves lucky to be 23 and single. Just sayin'


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey, Munchkin's Mom and I were married on the same day as you guys. Who knew it would turn into "talk like a pirate day?" That wasn't our plan. Honest.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

there's an anniversary well-spent. congratulations, mb.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

MB1, you're a very lucky man.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Dang. I missed this thread before. Glad you linked to it from the louwnje. Congrats on the anniversary!


----------

